# MSNBC's Chris "The Tingler" Matthews



## American_Jihad (Sep 19, 2012)

*MSNBC's Chris Matthews: Romney 'arrogant' to run against Obama*​
Chris MatthewsSeptember 14, 2012
By: Joe Newby

According to MSNBC's Chris Matthews, Mitt Romney displayed arrogance by thinking he could run against Barack Obama, Mediaite reported Friday.

I thought the decision by Romney to run for president, even as this president had not yet even been inaugurated, Mayor, showed a certain kind of disdain, he told former San Francisco Mayor Willy Brown.

I dont want to get into his head on this  I dont like the look of it  but he seemed to think, Well, this guy could be beat by me, he added.

Matthews also claimed that Romneys "suspicion that he could defeat President Obama in 2012, even though he knew that he was not 'a first-rate politician,' was an 'arrogant point of view,' Mediaite added.

---

MSNBC's Chris Matthews: Romney 'arrogant' to run against Obama - National Elections | Examiner.com


----------



## daveman (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey, Chrissie:

Obama is not god.

I know, I know -- shocking.  I'll give you a moment to come to grips with reality.

Like _that's_ gonna happen.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 19, 2012)

daveman said:


> Hey, Chrissie:
> 
> Obama is not god.
> 
> ...



Was that your best Eastwood impression?


----------



## daveman (Sep 19, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Chrissie:
> ...


Nope, just me, mocking a fatuous Obama-worshiper.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 19, 2012)

Matthews seems to be going through a nervous breakdown on national TV and as long as he gets decent ratings it apparently seems fine with the evil media corporation that employs him.


----------



## mamooth (Sep 19, 2012)

I think Matthews still hasn't gotten over the raging unrequited manlove thing he had concerning Bush.

We liberals were mocking Mancrush Matthews years before you conservative copycats jumped on that wagon. Matthews simply loves whatever man happens to be in power at the moment. He's not conservative or liberal, he's just a whore.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 19, 2012)

I watched Matthews polling reviews when the republicans won the landslide two years ago. The word "uprofessional" doesn't begin to describe the tirade. My guess is that Matthews was drunk and so was the staff.


----------



## blastoff (Sep 20, 2012)

He's unhinged but that's par for the course with MSNBC commentators.  Remember Olbermann, currently reincarnated as Larry O'Donnell?  Those other two guys, Schultz and Maddow, are of the same ilk and the topper of course is they gave race pimp Sharpton a gig too.  

Just a bunch of radical lefty loons ranting and raving during their nightly circle jerk.


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 21, 2012)

blastoff said:


> He's unhinged but that's par for the course with MSNBC commentators.  Remember Olbermann, currently reincarnated as Larry O'Donnell?  Those other two guys, Schultz and Maddow, are of the same ilk and the topper of course is they gave race pimp Sharpton a gig too.
> 
> Just a bunch of radical lefty loons ranting and raving during their nightly circle jerk.



We got the whole gang...


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 8, 2012)

*Matthews Apologizes for Saying 'I'm So Glad We Had That Storm Last Week'*​

As NewsBusters previously reported, MSNBC's Chris Matthews, in response to Barack Obama's re-election victory, said Tuesday, "I'm so glad we had that storm last week."

On Wednesday, the Hardball host led off his program with a heartfelt apology (video follows with transcript and commentary):


CHRIS MATTHEWS: But I can't begin our usual political discussion tonight without a strong, sad personal note. I was on last night for ten hours straight from five in the evening till three in the morning. At a few minutes to three I said something terrible. I said that I was glad about the coming of tropical storm Sandy because of its impact on this national campaign. It was a terrible thing to say period.

---

Read more: Matthews Apologizes for Saying 'I'm So Glad We Had That Storm Last Week' | NewsBusters.org


----------



## HomeInspect (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone seen the SNL skits of Matthews ? I wonder if he realizes that the world is laughing at him, and he is no longer useful as a journalist..


----------



## blastoff (Nov 8, 2012)

At least the jerk had the decency to apologize.  Imagine how folks sitting in their storm damaged homes felt when they heard how happy he was at their suffering.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 8, 2012)

The good news in all this is....Romney LOST!!

Case closed.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 8, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> The good news in all this is....Romney LOST!!
> 
> Case closed.



And the lying jerk blames the storm. 

IOW, he says gawd made him lose.


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 8, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> The good news in all this is....Romney LOST!!
> 
> Case closed.



Did he get that tingle up his arse again...


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 27, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> *Matthews Apologizes for Saying 'I'm So Glad We Had That Storm Last Week'*​
> 
> As NewsBusters previously reported, MSNBC's Chris Matthews, in response to Barack Obama's re-election victory, said Tuesday, "I'm so glad we had that storm last week."
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNYlmRINZp0]Chris Mathews Is Glad Hurricane Sandy Happened! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 27, 2012)

*NBC News: Romney Ran On Platform Of 'White Men Of Property'*

11/26/12

CHRIS MATTHEWS: "Just going back to this love of the founding fathers has gotten to a point of not reverence to their courage, and standing up to the British empire, and putting their lives on the line. And being quite enlightened in so man ways, given who they were. But this notion that the freemen in this country are the white men of property. And that is really what Romney ran on -- white men of property. He didn't say it. Intellectually, I don't think he ever put it in any words, but look who he is rallying to. As Howard [Fineman] pointed out, that seems to be the rallying cry: Men of property, join together. Defend the wagon train against the onslaught of the others. That seems to be what they were doing in this campaign."

NBC News: Romney Ran On Platform Of 'White Men Of Property' - Chris Matthews - Fox Nation


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 14, 2013)

Dose anyone know if chrissy got another tingle up his ass over the SOTU speech???


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 14, 2013)

I always loved this interview Chris Matthews had with Michelle Malkin back when John Kerry was running.  It's one reason you extreme wingers hate him so much.  

That was probably the last interview she's ever done with a Lefty.  Scarred her for life, I'm sure.



> Michelle Malkin, syndicated right-wing columnist and author of In Defense of Internment: The Case for "Racial Profiling" in World War II and the War on Terror, appeared on August 19 on MSNBC's Hardball with Chris Matthews. Speaking about the recent allegations against Senator John Kerry by Swift Boat Veterans for the Truth regarding the injuries he suffered while serving in the Vietnam War, Malkin alleged, "They are [sic] legitimate questions about whether or not it was a self-inflicted wound."
> 
> From the August 19 edition of Hardball:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 14, 2013)

If you hate him so much and you're not afraid, write your congressmen and stupid talk show hosts and tell them to go on his show.  Tell them a really good strategy will be to rely on wingnut talking points.  He loves those.



> Chris Matthews now the broadcaster that conservatives love to hate
> By David Bauder, The Associated Press | Associated Press  Thu, Dec 27, 2012.. .
> 
> NEW YORK, N.Y. - To his boss, Chris Matthews has become a statesman. His critics probably have other words.
> ...


----------



## S.J. (Feb 14, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> I always loved this interview Chris Matthews had with Michelle Malkin back when John Kerry was running.  It's one reason you extreme wingers hate him so much.
> 
> That was probably the last interview she's ever done with a Lefty.  Scarred her for life, I'm sure.
> 
> ...


Michelle didn't say he shot himself on purpose, she said the wounds may have been self-inflicted.  Kerry fired a grenade up against a rock and some shrapnel hit him in the arm and gave him a boo boo.  For this, he put himself in for a medal.
Matthews wasn't interested in letting her finish a sentence, he just kept interrupting her.  She said later that Chris was spitting all over her (he has a saliva problem that's noticeable).  Couldn't control his ranting and raving.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 14, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *Matthews Apologizes for Saying 'I'm So Glad We Had That Storm Last Week'*​
> 
> As NewsBusters previously reported, MSNBC's Chris Matthews, in response to Barack Obama's re-election victory, said Tuesday, "I'm so glad we had that storm last week."
> 
> ...


Do you think Barack was running his fingers through Chris' hair just before that picture was taken?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 14, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I always loved this interview Chris Matthews had with Michelle Malkin back when John Kerry was running.  It's one reason you extreme wingers hate him so much.
> ...



That's the thing, she didn't have the courage of her convictions and refused several times to give a straight answer.  Just like you guys often do.  She's made a lot of money off of gullible wingnuts.  You keep spouting those talking points though..


----------



## S.J. (Feb 14, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


You'll believe what you want to believe, regardless of the truth.


----------



## HomeInspect (Feb 14, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Do you think Chris Matthews has made any less off ther mindless left, than Malkin has made off the right?  Does the left spout his talking points any less than the right spouts Malkin's?  The difference is, for years Matthew's made his money as an unbiased journalist (even though he never was)  Malkin, from the start, is an admitted right wing supporter. One lead the life as a lie... one did not.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 14, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *MSNBC's Chris Matthews: Romney 'arrogant' to run against Obama*​
> Chris MatthewsSeptember 14, 2012
> By: Joe Newby
> 
> ...



Mathews is an idiot.


he also voted for Bush.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthews's statements defy conservatives' claims that he is a "liberal Democrat" | Research | Media Matters for America


----------



## S.J. (Feb 14, 2013)

> Mathews is an idiot.
> 
> 
> he also voted for Bush.


Bullshit.


----------



## Rozman (Feb 14, 2013)

Mathews has turned into a bitter hateful has been who used to be a fair interviewer...
Now he's just a pitiful left wing hack.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 18, 2013)

S.J. said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Matthews Apologizes for Saying 'I'm So Glad We Had That Storm Last Week'*​
> ...



lol


----------



## FJO (Feb 21, 2013)

blastoff said:


> He's unhinged but that's par for the course with MSNBC commentators.  Remember Olbermann, currently reincarnated as Larry O'Donnell?  Those other two guys, Schultz and Maddow, are of the same ilk and the topper of course is they gave race pimp Sharpton a gig too.
> 
> Just a bunch of radical lefty loons ranting and raving during their nightly circle jerk.



You forgot to mention THE most despicable of them all on MSNBC, Martin Bashir.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 8, 2013)

MSDNC Chris Matthews says republican are all racist...

MSDNC Chris Matthews says republican are all racist - Google Search


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 30, 2013)

*MSNBC continues to allow Chris Matthews to spew lies and hate at millions of Americans.*






MSNBC continues to allow Chris Matthews to spew lies and hate at millions of Americans.  


Click here to send your email to Chris Matthews advertisers.



MSNBC apparently has no limit for how dishonest and insulting that Chris Matthews can be toward the American public in his quest to advance liberal progressivism.  Chris Matthews:

Blamed the far right for the Islamist Jihad at the Boston Marathon. 
Dishonored the victims of Hurricane Sandy by saying it was worth winning the Whitehouse. 
Called the religious right the American .. Taliban. 
...

Full Article


----------



## mamooth (May 1, 2013)

Things American_Jihad obsesses over:

Sarah Palin
Chris Matthews
Scary mooslems

He must have a very interesting fantasy life, but decent people shouldn't think about such things.


----------



## MarcATL (May 1, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *MSNBC's Chris Matthews: Romney 'arrogant' to run against Obama*​
> Chris MatthewsSeptember 14, 2012
> By: Joe Newby
> 
> ...


Stupido, it was their "It's Our Turn" arrogant attitude why they lost...

Mitt and Ann Romney, here?s why you lost the election - Video on NBCNews.com


----------



## MeadHallPirate (May 1, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *MSNBC's Chris Matthews: Romney 'arrogant' to run against Obama*[/CENTER]
> 
> Chris MatthewsSeptember 14, 2012
> By: Joe Newby
> ...



ahoy American_Jihad,

Mr. Matthews was more or less correct in his observations 'o Mr. Romney.

he really was sorta arrogant, or at least showed a kind 'o hubris in how he campaigned and ran his race against the POTUS.

i haven't watched TV news in while, matey, but i always sorta enjoyed Mr. Matthews show, in much the same way i've found Mr. O'Reilly's program entertainin'.

i like them old time sea dogs, in general.

in terms 'o actual coverage 'o the 2012 race, i found the analysis on MSNBC (who seemed to crib Nate Silver's NYT blog at every opportunity) was far more accurate than what i saw the swabbys at Fox dish out.  did ye happen to watch Foxnews on election night?  i steeled meself to the task and watched six consecutive hours 'o Fox and it was completely entertainin'.

the high point was when Ohio was called fer the POTUS.

the hosts at Fox News looked as if they'd collectively been struck by stage 4 cancer.

YARRRR!!!!!!!

- MeadHallPirate


----------



## American_Jihad (May 1, 2013)

MeadHallPirate said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *MSNBC's Chris Matthews: Romney 'arrogant' to run against Obama*[/CENTER]
> ...



Ahoy medhead, did they look like this...







lol argh...


----------



## MeadHallPirate (May 2, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Ahoy medhead, did they look like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahoy American_Jihad,

the thing i remember clearly was the blond lass, Megyn Kelly when Ohio was announced.

she looked crestfallen, and i recall her turnin' to her co-hosts on election night and askin', "_what...what does that mean?_".

i felt bad fer her.  it was like tryin' to explain death to a very young child.

- MeadHallPirate


----------



## American_Jihad (May 2, 2013)

MeadHallPirate said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Ahoy medhead, did they look like this...
> ...



Conservatives get over it, the left, not so much. Cherish it well my friend yeah never know you might get alzheimer's or something...


----------



## MarcATL (May 2, 2013)

MeadHallPirate said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Ahoy medhead, did they look like this...
> ...


She sure did.

BTW, what a great analogy. lol


----------



## blastoff (May 2, 2013)

I sorta miss fat Eddie from their lineup of losers.  He was good for a hoot now and then, especially whenever it looked like that huge melon of his might explode.  But race hustler Al Sharpton kind or  intrigues me.  Maybe it's his preacher-speak sort of attitude when he gets riled up along with his penchant for heavier reliability on ebonics as he heats up.

Here...check out their dismal ratings.........

Drudge:
CABLE NEWS RACE
TUES., APRIL 30, 2013

FOXNEWS O'REILLY 2,713,000
FOXNEWS THE FIVE 2,027,000
CMDY DAILY SHOW 1,867,000
FOXNEWS BAIER 1,814,000
CMDY COLBERT 1,752,000
FOXNEWS HANNITY 1,677,000
FOXNEWS GRETA 1,395,000
MSNBC MADDOW 673,000
MSNBC O'DONNELL 685,000
MSNBC HARDBALL 613,000
CNN BLITZER 551,000
MSNBC SHARPTON 549,000
CNNHN GRACE 510,000
CNN BURNETT 509,000
MSNBC HAYES 496,000
CNNHN DR DREW 482,000
CNN PIERS MORGAN 433,000


----------



## American_Jihad (May 10, 2013)

Chris "The Tingler" Matthews - Google Search


----------



## S.J. (May 10, 2013)

I like Al Sharpton, especially when he uses the word "axe" instead of "ask".  Perfect fit for MSNBC.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 14, 2013)

*Obama&#8217;s MSNBC Whore*

May 14, 2013 By Arnold Ahlert







Yesterday, President Obama finally addressed the Benghazi controversy, calling scrutiny of the edited talking points a &#8220;sideshow&#8221; and denying his administration was involved in a cover-up. &#8221;If this was some effort on our part to try to downplay what had happened or tamp it down, that would be a pretty odd thing that three days later we end up putting out all the information,&#8221; Obama said. &#8220;Who executes some sort of cover-up or effort to tamp things down for three days? So the whole thing defies logic.&#8221; Equally willing to defy logic was MSNBC&#8217;s Chris Matthews, who has been more than eager to carry water for the Obama administration. Matthews&#8217; coverage of the unrelenting Benghazi scandal has been particularly loathsome.

Last Thursday, Matthews was in fine form. After acknowledging that witness Greg Hicks, former deputy chief of mission in Libya, testified before the House that he had spoken with Hillary Clinton on the night of the attack and that Clinton&#8217;s Chief of Staff tried to intimidate him into silence, Matthews downplayed the egregiousness of the former secretary of State&#8217;s public lies and scandalous behavior. The Obama administration was merely putting the &#8220;best face&#8221; on a terrible situation, Matthews said. &#8220;But it didn&#8217;t cause Chris Stevens to be killed, it didn&#8217;t cause the guys being killed by the mortar fire in the second attack, it didn&#8217;t really cause any damage except to Mitt Romney,&#8221; he continued. &#8220;And how is that going to offend the public?&#8221; In other words, four deaths and a subsequent cover-up are no big deal.

...

As a former speechwriter for President Carter, Chris Matthews is well aware of how government agencies operate and he knows full well that there isn&#8217;t the remotest chance that Susan Rice, after a major attack on the U.S., unilaterally decided to promote the Muslim video angle. He simply doesn&#8217;t care. As far as Matthews is concerned, his sitting president and his 2016 presidential candidate of choice must also be protected at all costs &#8212; even if anything resembling journalistic integrity gets sacrificed in the process. Matthews has demonstrated a willingness to destroy his own credibility for the sake of currying favor with those in power. That&#8217;s what media whores do.

Obama?s MSNBC Whore | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## S.J. (May 14, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *Obamas MSNBC Whore*
> 
> May 14, 2013 By Arnold Ahlert
> 
> ...


Chris is more than a media whore.  He's queer for Obama.  I'll bet he has life-size posters of Barack throughout his house, and of course, over his bed.


----------



## bronko (May 14, 2013)

Chris Matthews: "I Felt This Thrill Going Up My Leg" As Obama Spoke ..... LOL


----------



## American_Jihad (May 15, 2013)

bronko said:


> Chris Matthews: "I Felt This Thrill *Going Up My Leg*" As Obama Spoke ..... LOL



Hence the name Tingler. Me thinks it went up his ass...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 10, 2013)

*Chris Matthews: Obama Has Literally Never Done Anything Wrong*

June 9, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield






...

_Chris Matthews is baffled by opposition to President Obama as he faces a series of scandals, especially because the president has never done anything wrong in his life.

His whole life has been crystal clear, and clean as a whistle, and transparent, Matthews said on his show earlier this week. Hes never done anything wrong in his life  legally, ethically, whatever.

This line of reasoning led Matthews to believe its ethnic with these people. Is there any other evidence to justify why they keep calling him a bad man? he asked._

Amazingly enough, Chris Matthews has, for the first time ever, managed to not only be wrong, but to be so wrong that his speech consists of saying the exact opposite of the truth about everything. That makes him the wrongest hes ever been.

In other news, doing cocaine, doing favors for dirty politicians, collecting huge amounts of money with no check and doing favors for campaign contributors using taxpayer money is literally clean as a whistle.

Chris Matthews: ?Obama Has Literally Never Done Anything Wrong? | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## midcan5 (Jun 10, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The good news in all this is....Romney LOST!!
> 
> Case closed.



Exactly.  The losers continue to whine, democracy is definitely not to their liking, nor is free speech.  I did find the fact the Romney's thought it their time regardless of the will of the people rather interesting. So many on the right thought the win was in the bag you have to wonder at the bubble they exist in.


----------



## HomeInspect (Jun 10, 2013)

Exactly. The losers continue to whine

The fact that you are not whining over what this president has done, proves you are a loser, or living in a hole without a clue


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 10, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *Chris Matthews: Obama Has Literally Never Done Anything Wrong*
> 
> June 9, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield
> 
> ...


 Mr. Matthews is into some serious denial, and has been since the first time he was caught drooling on Clinton's watch, which was almost every day until I just got in the habit of never watching television any more.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 11, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Chris Matthews: Obama Has Literally Never Done Anything Wrong*
> ...



You know it was code when he said he felt a tingle in his leg, he really meant ass...


----------



## blastoff (Jun 11, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Agree with the code part.  But he made up the thrill up his leg thing because he couldn't say it was really his ejaculate running down it.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 13, 2013)

blastoff said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Running down from his ass...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 14, 2013)

"I might be kinda funny"

*Champion of Nonsense Chris Matthews compares Cruz to Father Coughlin*​
6/13/13
Glenn Beck

...

The way you can spot a tyrant or a dictator is anybody who tells you to shut up, sit down, be quiet, anyone who doesnt think that you have a right to speak, Glenn told listeners. I dont mind Chris Matthews and MSNBC  they have a right to go out and say all this stuff. I support them 100%. I would never boycott them. I think boycotts are for girls, quite honestly. You put your money where your heart is. 

Thats really an offensive thing to say about girls, Stu quickly interjected. They are for cowards. 

Glenns point is this: MSNBC and Chris Matthews does everything it can to silence and marginalize those that think outside their ideology.

On Wednesday, Chris Matthews made the claim that Senator Ted Cruz fits the tradion of notorious Nazi sympathizer Father Charles Coughlin.

I want you to listen to Chris Matthews and what he said about Ted Cruz, Glenn said.

...

Matthews: This guy goes pretty far but I think he fits the tradition of Father Coughlin and McCarthy and, of course, and maybe to a lesser extent Pat Buchanan and then of course OReilly.  These guys are hard rightwing guys. They look a lot like  they have what we call a black Irish look to them. They dont smile much.

After mocking Mathewss remarkable inability to speak while anchoring a television program, Glenn clarified who Father Coughlin was for those who arent familiar. 

Father Coughlin is a progressive, he noted. A socialist progressive.

Coughlin ran Social Justice Magazine and was a Nazi supporter. Needless to say, Ted Cruz hardly fits the bill. Not to mention, somehow Matthews managed to group Father Coughlin, McCarthy, Buchannan (a former MSNBC employee) and Bill OReilly into the same category. 

Its really amazing, Glenn described of Matthewss statement.

...

Champion of Nonsense Chris Matthews compares Cruz to Father Coughlin ? Glenn Beck


----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> "I might be kinda funny"
> 
> *Champion of Nonsense Chris Matthews compares Cruz to Father Coughlin*​
> 6/13/13
> ...



"Black Irish"??  Really?  That makes zero sense whatsoever.

But go get me a credible link.  Something maybe a wee bit more legitimate than a self-described rodeo clown.  Which still leaves you almost everybody on earth...

You do know how to find a direct link rather than a third-party hearsay one, do you not?


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 15, 2013)

Pogo said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > "I might be kinda funny"
> ...



Go for it dumbass, all mouth no substance or links, in short, all talk no action, now get to work mf...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Uhh-- it's _*your *_claim Shirley, not mine.

You actually think it's _somebody else's_ job to document _*your *_fantasies??


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 15, 2013)

The cheesdick's Sunday show has now been cancelled!!!

Chris Matthews Show Cancelled :: The Black Sphere



Irrelevant


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 15, 2013)

Pogo said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



If you don't knock it down the clown wins...


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 30, 2013)

*The Racial Chris Matthews Meltdown You May Have to Watch Twice: This Will Sound Partisan  to Hell with It*​
Aug. 28, 2013  Jason Howerton

MSNBCs Chris Matthews is famously known for saying President Barack Obama once sent a thrill up his leg, and on Wednesday the TV host continued to pile on the praise in a very animated way.

Reacting to Obamas inspiring address commemorating the 50th anniversary of Martin Luther King Jr.s historic Dream speech, Matthews bizarrely argued that Obama is everything the white conservative should have designed as the perfect African-American president.

This will sound partisan  to hell with it, Matthews began. The speech the president gave today is an example of why there is no credibility to his right-wing critics. He is a moderate, he is a pro-American guy, a patriotic guy, who preaches over and over again unity among the various groups in this country. He never preaches division.

He also said Obama promoted personal responsibility in his speech. He is everything a white conservative should applaud!

...

The Racial Chris Matthews Meltdown You May Have to Watch Twice: ?This Will Sound Partisan ? to Hell with It? | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## S.J. (Aug 30, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *The Racial Chris Matthews Meltdown You May Have to Watch Twice: This Will Sound Partisan  to Hell with It*​
> Aug. 28, 2013  Jason Howerton
> 
> MSNBCs Chris Matthews is famously known for saying President Barack Obama once sent a thrill up his leg, and on Wednesday the TV host continued to pile on the praise in a very animated way.
> ...


LOL!  What fantasy world is he living in?  Never mind, I know.  Chris is in love.


----------



## blastoff (Aug 30, 2013)

S.J. said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *The Racial Chris Matthews Meltdown You May Have to Watch Twice: This Will Sound Partisan  to Hell with It*​
> ...



Well I guess that depends on what the meaning of division is, huh?   

So where does preaching Republicans want dirty air and dirty water get filed then if not under 'division?'  Oh, and for the benefit or your really low information slugs, that would be the same air and water all of us need to exist.  We don't have a secret stash of the stuff somewhere.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 30, 2013)

too damn cool, especially in light of the news that msnbc has lost 48% of their viewers. People are tired of the left spewing this shit day in and day out.


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 11, 2013)

*In Which We Pay A Rare Compliment to Chris Matthews*

A shocking moment of candor from the Hardball host 

10.11.2013 |Jeremy Boreing

MSNBC is running perhaps the most shockingly honest ad on television for its show Hardball with Chris Matthews.

In the thirty-second commercial, Matthews describes what viewers might expect from an episode of the networks flagship show.     

I am not new to politics nor to the issues that divide us, Matthews declares, nor am I free of the passions they engage.

Certainly no one could reasonably accuse Matthews, who famously felt this thrill going up my leg while listening to Barack Obama speak, of lacking passion.

But its the next section of the ad that is so strikingly candid.

you can expect me to fight for the causes that stirred me in my twenties when passions rose, minds were set, and lifes missions accepted.

For Matthews, who wrote speeches for Democrat Jimmy Carter and was Chief of Staff to Democrat Speaker of the House Tip ONeil (who, incidentally, was a part of seven government shutdowns during the Reagan Presidency), to admit that his mind was set in his twenties is a remarkably frank statement that offers a transparency almost completely lacking in the modern media.

...

In Which We Pay A Rare Compliment to Chris Matthews | Truth Revolt


----------



## S.J. (Oct 12, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *In Which We Pay A Rare Compliment to Chris Matthews*
> 
> A shocking moment of candor from the Hardball host
> 
> ...


Chris Matthews, a once respected journalist will now be forever known as the hack on MSNBC who was queer for Obama.


----------



## blastoff (Oct 12, 2013)

The host of Nerfball is a clown.  Among other things.


----------



## Rozman (Oct 12, 2013)

I thought I heard some far out things from Chris Matthews over the last few years.
But the other night I was shaking my head.

He was talking about the recent debate between Corey Booker and Steve Lonnegan.
Lonnegan used the word "blackhole" in describing one of Corey Booker's views on spending and
government.Something along the line of 'spending on such and such is just seeing your money going into a blackhole'....

Chris has determined that the word blackhole was racist.

Chris called dog whistle on the word and wondered since Cory Booker is black was that intentionally used.

You freaking Democrats see racial slurs and insults when people used normal every day words.

Pathetic.


----------



## Intolerant (Oct 12, 2013)

Chrissy and 0bama should get a room.


----------



## blastoff (Oct 14, 2013)

Intolerant said:


> Chrissy and 0bama should get a room.



Or, maybe invite Keith Olbermann to join them for a menage a trois kinkfest...in living color yet!


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 14, 2013)

Rozman said:


> I thought I heard some far out things from Chris Matthews over the last few years.
> But the other night I was shaking my head.
> 
> He was talking about the recent debate between Corey Booker and Steve Lonnegan.
> ...








...


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 15, 2013)

*Did Chris Matthews Just Accuse Obama of 'Evil Dishonesty?'*

10.15.2013 |Jeremy Boreing

...

On Tuesdays Hardball with Chris Matthews, the bombastic host observed what he termed an evil dishonesty regarding the debt ceiling negotiations.

_Heres the real evil dishonesty here. The same people who are saying [] it doesnt matter if we go over the debt ceiling, if it was a Republican president would be out there fighting to protect it. The same people._

While he made not overt mention of it on the program, Matthews undoubtedly applies the same standard to those in the inverse position  those who were against raising the debt ceiling the last time a president from the other party sought to raise it.

Heres then Senator Barack Obama in 2006:

_Increasing Americas debt weakens us domestically and internationally. Leadership means that the buck stops here. Instead, Washington is shifting the burden of bad choices today onto the backs of our children and grandchildren. America has a debt problem and a failure of leadership. Americans deserve better. I therefore intend to oppose the effort to increase Americas debt limit._

Evil dishonest indeed, and Matthews would surely have pointed it out, too, had the program been a little longer

Did Chris Matthews Just Accuse Obama of 'Evil Dishonesty?' | Truth Revolt


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 15, 2013)

Your threads are always about how bad the Lib version of anything is.  Have you ever thought about saying something good about Teaparty hosts on FOX or any Con?

That would be such a nice change for you.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 15, 2013)

you need to pay royalty right fees for the use of _The Tingler_ as a header.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Oct 15, 2013)

My sympathies go to Mrs. Mathews. Every time Chris talks about Obama she must feel like Rock Hudson's wife.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 15, 2013)

johnl.burke said:


> my sympathies go to mrs. Mathews. Every time chris talks about obama she must feel like rock hudson's wife.


bingo!


----------



## RoadVirus (Oct 16, 2013)

If Chris Matthews ever "came out", i doubt many would be shocked.


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 17, 2013)

*MSNBC's Matthews: Tea Party Using Word 'We' Racist*​
"They have this weird we they refer to." 

10.17.2013 |Ben Shapiro 

...

On Thursday, celebrating the end of the government shutdown and the perceived Republican loss in that negotiation, MSNBCs Chris Matthews went berserk while appearing on Alex Wagner's Now:

Its not about values. Its not about philosophy or partisanship. Theyre all good, theyre how we run our country. Its tactics and respect. And what the right, that small part of the Republican Party, maybe third of it, was willing to do, was show no respect for whos president, for the voters that elected him.

Opposing the presidents agenda, according to Matthews, is disrespect for the country. But then he really gets going:

And they have this weird we they refer to. We the American people. Why does a group of people that always loses elections or tends to do lately, why do they call themselves the American people? Do they still count blacks as three-fifths of a vote? Is that the way to count it? Is that they way they count it? Because seriously, why do you say we the American people when the president keeps getting re-elected, and you keep saying Oh, we dont like him. We dont like him. Now how does that work? Why do they vote for him? So theres this we Im very worried about, like were more American than the rest, so we should get a higher weighting of who we are. I think its dangerous.

Last week, Matthews proclaimed that black hole was coded racial dog whistling. This week, its the word we. Hes running out of words in the dictionary.

MSNBC's Matthews: Tea Party Using Word 'We' Racist | Truth Revolt


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 23, 2013)

*Hating Government Is the Real Hate Crime*

October 23, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield

Chris Matthews, MSNBCs own Wise Latina, began his latest attack by denouncing Ted Cruzs racism against Browns.

Cruz had told a San Antonio audience that it was good to leave D.C. and come back to America.

...

The Freudian psychoanalyst assumed that if you had a dream about a duck or the Orient Express, you were harboring a secret desire for your grandfather. The MSNBC psychoracialist knows that if you dont like Obama, youre a racist. All thats left is finding the comma that proves it.

This Were Americans, we white people out here in Texas, as opposed to people who live in the big cities: the ethnics, the blacks, the browns, Matthews sputtered. Those people in Washington, those liberals, theyre not Americans.

Chris Matthews had clearly never been to San Antonio which is twice the size of Washington, D.C. and one of the largest cities in America. Its also fairly diverse. And Ted Cruz is more ethnic and browner than Chris Matthews. Though in all fairness so is a stick of chalk.

...

This is McCarthyism writ large. Disagree with this guy and be prepared for the accusations, Matthews said, demonstrating that he also has less self-awareness than a stick of chalk.

...

The old racism was about slave plantations. The new racism is found in projecting your own distaste for Blacks and Browns onto a Brown, who in a feat of Zimmermanian proportions, heads up the new Confederacy operating out of San Antonio; a city with more Latinos than the MSNBC janitorial staff (unlike its on-air staff).

The liberal talking point of the government shutdown was that the Confederacy was back under the leadership of General Robert E. Cruz. The South was starting another civil war after having relocated to San Antonio and Michele Bachmanns Minnesota. The Latino/Minnesotan Confederacy had managed to take Washington and the only thing keeping it at bay was MSNBCs dedicated staff of critical race theorists carefully analyzing Cruzs sneezes for explosive racial content.

Racism is the accusation that proves itself. There are certain kinds of people who can be racist and certain kinds who cant. Ted Cruz, who likes San Antonio better than Washington, D.C., is always a racist. Chris Matthews, who relishes occasionally seeing Browns in Washington, D.C. from the window of his limo, isnt.

The real race of racism isnt skin color or genes. Its government. If you hate government, youre a racist.

...

MSNBC is the McDonalds of McRacism. And in a society where pervasive racism has become a distant memory, its easier to convince a gullible generation that the greasy McRacism burger sticking out of Matthews mouth is the real thing.

Hating Government Is the Real Hate Crime | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 25, 2013)

*The Chris Matthews Race-Bait of the Day is...*

"The term America, it seems, in the lexicon of these people, to mean white conservatives." 

10.24.2013 |Paul Bois 

Video
...

Chris Matthews, host of MSNBC's Hardball, just can't get through a day where he doesn't label Republicans racist. Why he hasn't turned it into a daily segment remains a mystery. Matthews begins the clip reading some of the Republican platforms for Texas's Gubernatorial race where they feel we'd have a different America if New York and California weren't involved. Given the fact New York and California are pop-culture capitals, it's hard to disagree. Matthews, of course, put his racial spin on it.

_Going back to the use of the term 'America'. It seems, in the lexicon of these people, to mean white conservatives. I mean, that may be a too broad a definition, but how about white right-wingers, but they call that 'America'. It's almost like one of those groups in South Africa that says we're going to put the, you know, the big logger around us and form a little town called Blufontaine. These guys are unbelievable!_

Keep it up, Chris. You might catch up with Al Sharpton.

The Chris Matthews Race-Bait of the Day is... | Truth Revolt


----------



## S.J. (Oct 25, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *The Chris Matthews Race-Bait of the Day is...*
> 
> "The term America, it seems, in the lexicon of these people, to mean white conservatives."
> 
> ...


Chris wishes he was Obama's punk.


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 25, 2013)

S.J. said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *The Chris Matthews Race-Bait of the Day is...*
> ...



He might be, obongo is probably bisexual...


----------



## FJO (Oct 30, 2013)

Look at the numbers:

The Scoreboard: Tuesday, October 29 - TVNewser

Chris Matthews is no more significant than a fart in a hurricane. But he is the undisputed champion on TV of providing NO opposing views, spewing unbridled hate towards anything and everything conservative/Republican/Tea Party, undeniably, he slobbers most and gets the most tingles just looking at his IDOL, the President whom this jackass declared the  perfect human being time after time.

Here is a safe bet, though: He would be most uncomfortable, if not downright opposed to his kid marry a non-white person. 

The loudest ones are always the most hypocritical.


----------



## FJO (Oct 30, 2013)

S.J. said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *The Chris Matthews Race-Bait of the Day is...*
> ...



WISHES????

He IS!!


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 1, 2013)

*The Chris Matthews Race-Bait of the Day is...*

"I don't like to get ethnic all the time, but sometimes it seems relevant." 

10.31.2013 |Paul Bois

...

Ladies and gentlemen, if you're trick-or-treating on Chris Matthews's block this Halloween, it probably would be best if you skipped his house given his almost super-human ability to unmask anything. He put his genius on display Thursday night when he promptly identified the monstrously racist motivations behind Republican opposition to Obamacare.

&#8220; I don't like to get ethnic all the time, but sometimes it seems relevant. Did you notice that there's a racial divide in the attitudes of people towards Obamacare? I wouldn't be surprised if part of that racial divide, without jumping to too many conclusions, is based on it was called Obamacare.

Rep. Gwen Moore (D-WI) agreed,

&#8220;Oh, absolutely. I, I think that the first African-American president certainly has had a rough time overcoming some of the racial stereotypes and prejudices that many people have.

This concludes yet another segment of..."The Chris Matthews Race-Bait of the Day".

The Chris Matthews Race-Bait of the Day is... | Truth Revolt


----------



## S.J. (Nov 1, 2013)

I can't believe he still has a job.  Actually, I can't believe ANYONE on MSNBC still has a job.  Who's paying their salaries anyway?


----------



## Super_Lantern (Nov 1, 2013)

This picture kills me every time


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 1, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> This picture kills me every time



It was a rough night out with the boys, he was trying to recapture the tingle in his ass...


----------



## Amelia (Nov 1, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> My sympathies go to Mrs. Mathews. Every time Chris talks about Obama she must feel like Rock Hudson's wife.










I was just thinking of the loved ones in Matthew's life for a different reason.  I was trying to gin up a little empathy by reminding myself that there are some who see him as something other than the despicable slime I see him as ... and then I read your post. 

LOLOL


----------



## blastoff (Nov 2, 2013)

S.J. said:


> I can't believe he still has a job.  Actually, I can't believe ANYONE on MSNBC still has a job.  Who's paying their salaries anyway?




Well for the Peoples Republic of Morning Joe, part of their salaries no longer come from the Starbucks folks.  They bailed.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 9, 2013)

Want some laughs?  Chris Matthews Greatest Hits.

The Top 20 Worst Chris Matthews Quotes Calling Obama Critics Racist | NewsBusters


----------



## daveman (Nov 9, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Want some laughs?  Chris Matthews Greatest Hits.
> 
> The Top 20 Worst Chris Matthews Quotes Calling Obama Critics Racist | NewsBusters



  Man, Chrissie's a retard.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 9, 2013)

.

He just can't let go of the race thing, it's all he sees.

If you don't like Obama it can only be because the color of his skin.

I guess that means that if you DO like him, it must be because of the color of his skin, right Chris?

.


----------



## dcraelin (Nov 12, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> ...the networks flagship show.    ...


Whats more shocking and pathetic really for Dems is that the MSNBC network's flagship show is hosted by an admitted Bush voter.  Thats right,.. Mathews voted for Bush in one of his runs (cant remember which one he said)

Mathews epitomizes the mushy establishment middle, the graft is fine crowd. A number of shows on the network are now saying Congress should bring back earmarks. They also defend the insurance industry written Romneycare merely because it was passed by a corporate whore of a Democrat. Pathetic


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 5, 2013)

*Chris Matthews to interview Obama*​
By HADAS GOLD | 12/3/13 

MSNBC's Chris Matthews will interview President Barack Obama this Thursday, the network announced Tuesday.

The interview is part of Matthews' "Hardball College Tour," and will take place at American University in Washington, D.C.  

According to a news release from MSNBC, Matthews, along with university students, will "discuss a variety of topics with the president including voter suppression, healthcare, the decline of confidence in the government and the overall political dysfunction in Washington."

...

Chris Matthews to interview Obama - POLITICO.com


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 5, 2013)

The tingler thing didn't really ever catch on for you, did it.  That was since 2008 and it isn't for not trying on your part but it just hasn't.

I said earlier in the thread, you should try saying some positive things about your Teaparty instead of this shit night after night.  Alas, you haven't taken my advice so now look at you.


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 6, 2013)

Check the tinglers leg...lol

*Matthews Compares Obama to the Pope!*​
12.5.2013 |Elisha Krauss

It's a religious week at MSNBC. First Ed Shultz spoke for God, who offered a big "Amen!" for the president's healthcare law that has already cost five million people their actual healthcare. Today, Chris Matthews compared the president to the Pope!

Today, during an almost hour long special on Hardball, Chris Matthews asked a plethora of softball questions of President Obama and not one difficult one. Matthews had even promoted his special show would be hard hitting, but on that he didn't deliver.

The most idiotic moment, though, was when Matthews actually said that, as a Catholic, he loves Obama and compared the American President to the Pope himself. Referencing the Pontiff's recent rebuke of capitalism and the President's Wednesday rebuke of income inequality, Matthews offered the following:

&#8220;Your remarks the other day on economic justice, to me as a Roman Catholic, was so resonant with what the Holy Father Francis has been saying. Talk about that common Judeo Christian, or even further Muslim, background to the belief that we have a social responsibility - a moral responsibility - to look out people who haven't made it in this country. 

...

During the entire interview, Matthews never asked a legitimate follow-up question, nor did he keep the president on track with his answers. Obama often rambled talking points like "worst crisis since the Great Depression" and went down rabbit trails. President Obama also used questions as an opportunity to blame Bush and referred to how bad things were when he came into office.

*Hardball it wasn't, but Hardball it was. The thrill up Chris Matthews leg must have been envigorating.*

Matthews Compares Obama to the Pope! | Truth Revolt


----------



## FJO (Dec 6, 2013)

Chris Matthews is President Obama's Monica Lewinsky.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 6, 2013)

Matthews says dumb things every night on his show, then proceeds to top them the next night. He is amazing in that respect.


----------



## blastoff (Dec 6, 2013)

Chrissy and Barry jerking each other off on MSNBC.   Fortunately, it's like that old tree falling in the forest.  No one heard it.


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 10, 2013)

*Matthews: The Tea Party is Festering and Growing*

Chris Matthews admits he and his producers bash the GOP and Tea Party during their meetings. 

12.9.2013 |Elisha Krauss |

During a Monday segment about possible Tea Party vs. GOP establishment candidates in many southern states, Chris Matthews moved away from comparing Obama to the Pope and Jesus and on to bashing the Republican party. 

Matthews was joined by MSNBC contributor Michael Steele and Michelle Goldberg from The Nation. He and Goldberg immediately jumped to saying that the Republican middle has "lost control" of the crazy right wing of the party and have disassociated themselves and marked themselves for "obstructionism."

Admitting that the MSNBC spreads liberal talking points Matthews said,

...

Matthews: The Tea Party is Festering and Growing | Truth Revolt


----------



## Amelia (Dec 10, 2013)

There's been a lot of tingling today about the Mandela memorial.


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 10, 2013)

Amelia said:


> There's been a lot of tingling today about the Mandela memorial.



It's tingling red...





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC8qQE4Y2Js]Nelson Mandela kill Whites - YouTube[/ame]


...


----------



## S.J. (Dec 11, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > There's been a lot of tingling today about the Mandela memorial.
> ...


Kill, kill, kill.  That's all they think about.  They live it and breathe it.  Botha was bringing them along nicely, gradually giving them more rights and responsibility.  They were becoming civilized.  Look at them now, reverting back to tribalism and hacking their perceived enemies to death (which includes each other as well as whites).  Good job, Nelson.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 11, 2013)

S.J. said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Racist asshole.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 11, 2013)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...


You know it's true.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 4, 2014)

*Matthews Didn't Like O'Reilly Interview With Obama *



While claiming not to be a "media critic," Matthews critiqued O'Reilly's questions to President Obama. 


2.4.2014 |Elisha Krauss |

Chris Matthews had Time Magazine's Zeke Miller and new MSNBC host Joy Reid on to discuss President Obama's interview with Fox News Channel's Bill O'Reilly. 

In one breath, Matthews said he and his show, Hardball, were not media critics. He then preceded to critique the questions O'Reilly asked the president and said President Obama should have been harsher toward the host. 

Discussing O'Reilly's question about when President Obama knew the attack on the US Embassy in Benghazi, Libya was a terrorist attack, Matthews told Reid:

...

Matthews Didn't Like O'Reilly Interview With Obama | Truth Revolt


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 5, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I always loved this interview Chris Matthews had with Michelle Malkin back when John Kerry was running.  It's one reason you extreme wingers hate him so much.
> ...



That is Matthews' style, interrupt and get confrontational with those other than his liberal buds. He is a clown, the right won't do interviews with a clown on the left.

That is like lefties doing an interview with Limbaugh.


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 10, 2015)

*Chris Matthews Laments Hillary’s ‘Political Decision’ Posted By **Daniel*
Bassali On  October 8, 2015

Chris Matthews expressed dismay Thursday afternoon that Hillary Clinton made a “political decision” by opposing the Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP), which she previously championed as the “gold standard” for trade agreements. The PoliticsNation tore into Clinton for what he believes is her attempt to appease labor unions.

“I’m not her political adviser by any means, but I think people respect authenticity—and you don’t get authenticity by going on _SNL_ and reading scripts. You get authenticity from standing your ground. If you believe trade is good for America in the long run, despite all the problems on the road, you think it’s better to have a free trade regime. Stick to your guns,” Matthews said.

“Bill Clinton did it and got elected. He was tough on capital punishment. You don’t always have to be with the liberal line to get the liberal voters, which she apparently believes you have to do to beat Bernie Sanders. I think that’s a mistake.”

The Obama administration is not pleased with Clinton’s “short-sighted decision,” Andrea Mitchell reported. They said Clinton’s challenge will be in the general election, not in the primary against Sanders. With a label as a flip-flopper due to this decision, Clinton may face a tougher time on the debate stage in 2016.

...

Washington Free Beacon Chris Matthews Laments Hillary's 'Political Decision'


----------



## blastoff (Oct 12, 2015)

Gosh it's too bad Nerfballer Chrissy can't feel a thrill up his leg (euphemism for jizz _down_ his leg) when simply hearing Hillary's voice like he does when Barry's slingin' some bullshit.  

Too bad as the obese former first enabler thought she had his and his few dozen viewers' votes in her supersized rear pantsuit pocket this go-round.  Oh, well.  As Bill always says about his many bimbos, "Easy come, easy go."


----------



## dcraelin (Oct 12, 2015)

American_Jihad said:


> *Chris Matthews Laments Hillary’s ‘Political Decision’ Posted By Daniel*
> Bassali On  October 8, 2015
> 
> Chris Matthews expressed dismay Thursday afternoon that Hillary Clinton made a “political decision” by opposing the Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP), which she previously championed as the “gold standard” for trade agreements. The PoliticsNation tore into Clinton for what he believes is her attempt to appease labor unions.
> ...



The vast majority of Americans are against these sell out trade deals...written by corporate prostitutes.  Hillary is doing the smart thing, for both the primary and the general election. 

Chris Matthews is an idiotic talking-head sell-out who admits voting for Bush the first time around.


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 19, 2015)

*Chris Matthews Hammers Dem Governor on Refugees: 'Would You Feel Responsible' if Any Turn Out to Be Terrorists?*
* Even Chris Matthews can see the disaster that lies ahead. *
11.18.2015
News
Tiffany Gabbay

You would think leftists might take pause when even Chris Matthews thinks there's something rotten in the president's plan to bring 10,000 Syrian refugees to the U.S.

In two separate televised segments Tuesday evening, Matthews made valid points concerning the threat posed by Syrian refugees on Americans -- points most Democrats can't and _won't _answer to. In one clip, Matthews wonders why out of 4 million Syrian refugees the U.S. has only managed to train four Syrians in the fight against ISIS. He wondered by so few able-bodied refugees are unwilling to fight for their country. 

In another segment, the Hardball host who usually fawns over left-wing policies, assailed Deleware Governor Jack Markell, who said he will not block Syrian refugees from entering his state. Matthews pressed the governor over whether he would feel responsible if even one of those refugees turned out to be a terrorist. 

...

Chris Matthews Hammers Dem Governor on Refugees: 'Would You Feel Responsible' if Any Turn Out to Be Terrorists?


----------



## S.J. (Nov 19, 2015)

American_Jihad said:


> *Chris Matthews Hammers Dem Governor on Refugees: 'Would You Feel Responsible' if Any Turn Out to Be Terrorists?*
> * Even Chris Matthews can see the disaster that lies ahead. *
> 11.18.2015
> News
> ...


I guess that thrill up his leg has turned into piss in his pants.


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 19, 2015)

S.J. said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Chris Matthews Hammers Dem Governor on Refugees: 'Would You Feel Responsible' if Any Turn Out to Be Terrorists?*
> ...


----------



## blastoff (Nov 19, 2015)

As Rush would put it, a random act of journalism by Chrissy.  But, hey, mistakes happen.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 6, 2016)

I bet this time he gets a tingle up his ass...

*Chris Matthews' Slobbering, Fawning, Embarrassing Interview With Hillary*
* "You've shown a lot of guts out there." *
1.5.2016
News
Caleb Howe

Chris Matthews' show _Hardball_ could not be less aptly named. His interviews with figures from the left like Barack Obama have been famously obsequious. But it is hard to top the softness of the balls he lobbed at former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton today as he spoke to her on a range of subjects. The interview is above. We are starting it at 4:25 for the best part.

On guns:

"Let's talk about guns, because you've shown a lot of guts out there. And we know all the politics of guns."

Timely. It's almost as if this was coordinated to coincide with Obama's speech today. 

...

Chris Matthews' Slobbering, Fawning, Embarrassing Interview With Hillary


----------



## blastoff (Jan 6, 2016)

Hillary came across almost as bad as the DNCs Debbie Blabbermouth-Schultz when questioned about the difference between a Dimocrat and a socialist.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 6, 2016)

*Hillary Can't - or Won't - Explain Difference Between Democrat and Socialist *
* "Is that a question you want to answer or would you rather not?” *
1.6.2016
News
Tiffany Gabbay

Hillary Clinton on Tuesday night was unable - or unwilling - to explain the difference between Democrats and socialists.

“Uh, you’d have to ask… I am not one,” Clinton said after MSNBC’s Chris Matthews asked her whether or not she identified as a socialist during an interview on _Hardball_.

Before the Presidential candidate could even respond, Matthews gave her an out by saying, “I’d say you’re a pretty typical Democrat…but is that a question you want to answer or would you rather not?”

“I can tell you what I am,” Clinton evaded. “I’m a progressive Democrat -"

"How is that different from a socialist?" Matthews interjected. That didn't divert Hillary from her evasive tactic.

"I’m a progressive Democrat," she repeated, "who likes to get things done, and who believes that we are better off in this country when we’re trying to solve problems together, getting people to work together. There will always be strong feelings and I respect that, from the far right, the far left, the libertarians, whoever it might be. We’ve got to get people working together, we’ve got to get the economy fixed, we’ve got to get all our problems really tackled.”

...

Hillary Can't - or Won't - Explain Difference Between Democrat and Socialist


----------



## whitehall (Jan 7, 2016)

Has there ever been a time in modern journalism when a news anchor asked a provocative question to a candidate and said "oh wait, you don't have to answer it if you don't want to"? That what Matthews said to Hillary when he asked her if she was a socialist. Hillary's flubbed response indicated that she was a progressive democrat, less conservative than ordinary democrats but probably closer to socialist democrats.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 28, 2016)

*




*
*...*​
*Matthews: Who's Gonna WatchTwo Cuban Guys?*
*"Had @realDonaldTrump said, 'Who's going watch 2 black guys'--RACISM!"*
1.27.2016
News
BrianLilley

video:

Chris Matthews described the Thursday night Fox debate without Donald Trump as being a contest between two Cubans. On his ultra-left, politically correct show_Hardball_, Matthews erupted at the news that Trump has said he will not participate.

“Who’s gonna watch a debate between the two Cuban guys? Who's gonna watch a debate between Rubio, Marco Rubio and Ted Cruz? Who cares?” Matthews exclaimed.

Both Rubio and Cruz have Cuban parents. Both of Rubio's parents immigrated from Cuba while Cruz's father is from the island nation.

While his guests didn't respond to Matthews' crazy statement, Twitter did. Talk show host Larry Elder got straight to the point:

...

Even the fellow lefties at Politico took note.

...

Matthews: Who's Gonna Watch Two Cuban Guys?


----------



## blastoff (Jan 28, 2016)

Ah, more lefty inclusion, diversity, unifying folks, etc.

Don't think Chris will feel the warm stuff running down his leg this go-round.


----------

